# English speaking areas in Chania, Crete that aren't too British!



## DenisP (Dec 8, 2012)

Hi,
We are ex-Southern African and now Australians living in Perth and seek a holiday resort or pleasent village where a total lack of Greek will not be too much of a difficulty. Please can you let us have whatever advise you can offer. Our hope is to find a rental property for a couple of months Sept/Oct in 2013.
We understand there are enclaves of English speakers in the Plaka and Kalyves parts which are close enough to Chania to suit our needs.
Thanks in anticipation of your response,
Denis P


----------



## ruefguet (Dec 8, 2011)

We spent two weeks in Almyrida this September. Enjoyed it very much and English spoken almost everywhere.


----------



## Ad Rem (Apr 12, 2013)

English is spoken in all touristic places in Greece.


----------



## zoebraoudaki (Feb 10, 2013)

Hello there Denis,

Kalyves is a lovely place with lots of English ex-pats, however like "Ad Rem" said, it is hard to find somewhere in Crete where people do not speak English. Children here learn English in school and because the island relies on tourism for, what I understand to be, 80% of our income, it's become necessary for everybody to speak some level of English. Almyrida is also a nice village and I have to say that I prefer the beach there to Kalyves however Kalyves is easier in terms of public transport and access to other places if you are hoping to travel around. There are regular buses, lots of taxis and car hire available.. You should also take a look at Georgioupolis which is a nice village. There aren't as many ex-pats around but there are lots of touristy shops, hotels with pools and extremely easy for travel into the city of Chania and Rethymnon. The best hotel in the Georgioupolis area is Pilot Beach Resort although if you are looking to stay for a couple of months, it might be an idea to do a search online for some of the property rentals available. If you need any more info, I would be happy to help if I can.


----------

